# Setting up Belkin F5D8230-4 v2000 wireless router as acess point



## userfriendly (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm trying to set up my Belkin F5D8230-4 v2000 wireless router as an access point but it just won't work. Here is my set-up.

I have a Westell Versalink 327W wireless router in bridge mode providing internet to my main router which is a D-Link TM-G5240. I have a cable plugged in to one of the ports on the D-Link and the other end is plugged in to the Belkin. I've followed the directions countless times but just can't get it to work. I can get in to the main page interface of the Belkin but can't get it to provide internet. Someone please help me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## userfriendly (Jan 14, 2008)

If I use that setup, would I lose the wireless function of the D-Link? I'm trying to have the D-Link as my main wireless router and the Belkin as a wireless AP/Extender of the network that the D-Link is providing but I don't wanna lose the DHCP function of the D-Link because it's providing internet to my desktop through the ethernet jack.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No, the D-Link would continue to work as it does now, it would just be extended through the Belkin router configured as a WAP.


----------

